# Bit not centered in guide bushing



## RonH (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know if I have a problem but I want to be sure. I put a 1/4" bit in the collet (festool 1010) and used the standard guide bushing in the bushing adapter included with the tool. The bit looked off center so I checked the fit of the adapter and tried another bit. The adapter is perfectly round and fits the bushing adapter well. I put in a 5/16" bit and found the bit touching one side of the bushing and the opposite side having a space of almost 1/16 of an inch. Is this within reasonable tolerence for a router? Seems to me it should be in the center and not off to one side.

Thanks in advance, ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

It should be dead on center,,,no more no less,, take the screws out just a little bit out of the base and see if you can move it around so it lines up on center, if not drill the holes out the the next biggest drill bit size and check it one more time, once it's on dead center tighten the screws down..then check it one more time... if you are on dead center you're to go.. 


======






RonH said:


> I don't know if I have a problem but I want to be sure. I put a 1/4" bit in the collet (festool 1010) and used the standard guide bushing in the bushing adapter included with the tool. The bit looked off center so I checked the fit of the adapter and tried another bit. The adapter is perfectly round and fits the bushing adapter well. I put in a 5/16" bit and found the bit touching one side of the bushing and the opposite side having a space of almost 1/16 of an inch. Is this within reasonable tolerence for a router? Seems to me it should be in the center and not off to one side.
> 
> Thanks in advance, ron


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The Festool base plate doesn't have alignment ribs/pins like PC?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ghidrah

"ribs/pins like PC" what ribs, pins ??????????

=====



Ghidrah said:


> The Festool base plate doesn't have alignment ribs/pins like PC?


----------



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

*Picket Fence, Rail Mortise, Router Template*

I am having a similar problem. I wasn't sure if I should post a new thread. Here is my problem:

I really wanted to have the rails of a picket fence into the posts. So, making a template for my router w/ guide bushings. However, I noticed my router bit is not centered inside the template guide.

You can see a picture, some test pieces and that it almost fits (need some fine-tuning) but the fact that the bit/guide are not centered is throwing me off a bit.

You can get an idea of looking at the gap NE of the bit compared to SW.

Hitachi M12VC


----------



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

I also tried a Freud bushing first and then Lee Valley (2 trips, too. Apparently the Freud nuts have different thread than Lee Valley :angry


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Remove the base plate from your router.
2. Mount a 1/4" ID bushing on the base plate.
3. Insert a 1/4" straight bit, drill rod or drill bit in your router collet and tighten it in.
4. Replace the base plate on your router with the bit or rod through the bushing and tighten the screws.
Your base plate and bushing should now be centered. If not you will need to enlarge the mounting screw holes slightly to allow the base plate to align itself with the bushing and bit.:thank_you2:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The only thing that I can add to Georges post is that a 5/16" brass guide has a 1/4" inside diameter hole.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Winchester

The router is a great tool but it may not be the right tool for this type of job 

I would suggest drilling a big hole out with a auger bit and then just use a good jig saw to square the hole out for the rail..most rails are not always true size..as I'm sure you know 

If you still want to use the router, you will need to rework the adapter plate that holders the guides..a little grinding of the holes out so you can move the plate a little bit to get in on center with the bit. 

=====







Winchester said:


> I am having a similar problem. I wasn't sure if I should post a new thread. Here is my problem:
> 
> I really wanted to have the rails of a picket fence into the posts. So, making a template for my router w/ guide bushings. However, I noticed my router bit is not centered inside the template guide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Yikes its been a while since the beginning of this thread, I forgot all about it.
Sorry about that Bobj3, maybe I didn't use the accepted terminology as a descriptor for the alignment (?ridges¿)

PC router base to base plate alignment

Note the inner raised ring and where it thickens at the retainer screw holes on PC base, these line up with the offset matched ridges on the base plate,


----------



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> HI Winchester
> 
> The router is a great tool but it may not be the right tool for this type of job
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great tips guys, but I like this idea the best so far.

I'm worried that if I take all the time to center the base plate, if I spin it off from the motor area and put it back on again it would be back to the same old story.

However, with using the jigsaw I'd worry about overcutting the other side, since I'd probably have to use a blade that goes clear through.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 28, 2005)

You can see here how my base plate works. It's loose with the clamp open and spins up and down.

Also, went and got the longest jigsaw blade I could find.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Winchester

I'm not sure where you are at but you can get longer blades from HD you can also get a Saws-All blade that's up to 12" long that can be rework the end to pop in your jig saw..it's about one min.job on the grinder...







Winchester said:


> You can see here how my base plate works. It's loose with the clamp open and spins up and down.
> 
> Also, went and got the longest jigsaw blade I could find.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

You center the bushing on the router base using an alignment pin or centering cone in the router collet...once the bushing is centered it shouldn't change just by removing the router motor from the base. 

If there is enough clearance in the screw holes it should only take a minute to align it right on center.





Winchester said:


> I'm worried that if I take all the time to center the base plate, if I spin it off from the motor area and put it back on again it would be back to the same old story.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Just my 2 cents 

The plastic face plate on the Hitachi will not come into play, they use a steel round plate that is put into place with 2 small screws, in order to line up the bit in the guide you must adjust the plate not the plastic base plate..

see picture below..



Amazon.com: Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable Speed Router: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: TEMPLATE GUIDE D30 1-3/16"M12V: Home Improvement

they use almost the same type of steel guide plate for the PC type guides in Bosch.......see it in the lower left hand side in the picture..
Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Home Improvement


==========


----------

